# strabismus???



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello everyone , hope everyone is having a better day than me ,

My 7 year old lab was dx with torn acl today going in for surgery very soon!!!$$$$$$$$$
anyhow i was reading on the boards somehing abou strabismus of the eyes in maltese?? how do you know your dog has this?? because i noice luna white of one eye more than the other but when she looks straight ahead at me no but when turning on the side one eye the white shows and he other i have noticed even if she is looking at the side we do not see her white???and its the eye with the missing eye rim???that we notice the white more????can someone tell me a bit about this?

anna


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lateral strabismus in one eye is distinct...the dog always seems to be looking to the side with one eye while looking at you with the other. You can see the white in the one eye. It can be in both. This is a sign of a neurological problem.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you jami ,
you are always there to answer my questions Luna does not do it like that its not always......but on rare occasion you can see i very little white when she looks at me but not always ....i will keep an eye on this is this genetic? because i will be calling up the breeder , already i took her word about the eye rim filling in by one years old , this is something she should have noticed a birth????

anna


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your dog is fine. You will normally see the whites of their eyes when they look in another direction. RELAX


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I had strabismus in my right and had surgery to correct it - my eye turned in. I went through months of research and testing before I had the surgery so I can help you understand what all that does and how it works. 

It CAN be a sign of a neurological problem but most of the time it is just a muscle weakness. 

When your dog is tired you will see more movement than when they first awake and refreshed. As far as how this affects your dog or the quality of life, that will have to be determined over time. I also don't know if they do surgery to correct this in dogs. 

Edit: I went through about 7 months of neurological testing before it was determined that it was just a muscle weakness.


----------

